# Mites



## Littlehogs (May 19, 2011)

We have been fighting mite for over 3 months now with little success. Revolution seems to be helping - no scratching, but we still have quill lose, some balding spots not as as bad as prior, and dry flaky skin. We have been putting a few drops of Flexseed oil in food - per Vet's recommendation. They are eating great, and also are now eating a few meal worms and some fruit treats. They have seperate cages, and both are on their wheel most of the night. We clean and disinfect cages each AM + clean and disinfect wheels. Any help or tips on getting rid of these mites would be great.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Did the vet confirm that there are indeed mites? Or did the skin scraping come back negative and he is treating because the symptoms match?

I ask because you may not be fighting mites at all if the Revolution is not fixing the problem. I had one once who my vet was treating based off of symptoms and not with confirmed infestation. It turned out we were actually fighting a bacterial infection and not mites. Once treated correctly the quill loss stopped and the hedgehog got better. We thought the mite treatment was helping and we were getting reinfested too. The infection got better for a while, then got worse. We never quite figured out why that was....

If mites have been confirmed, there has to be something that is causing the continued infestation. Are you using substrate bedding? I had mites show up in a bag of aspen bedding once. Is there any wood or other porous items in the cage? With porous items it can be hard to get eggs or mites that have crawled deep into the crevices.


----------



## Littlehogs (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. They did a scrapping and found mites 3+ months ago. I agree with you it might be an infection now. No scratching just very dry flaky skin and quill loss. They quills are growing back, but I seem to have about 25+ each day. I use fleece liners, and change them daily. I also use puppy piddle pads for under the wheel and their litter box area. They get changed every AM and the cage cleaned and disinfected + wheels. Wheels and cages left to air out. I had some bedding that I assumed they were allergic to but it was mites. What meds did the vet put your little guys on?


----------



## Littlehogs (May 19, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to anser you other questions. No I have no wooden items or paper items in the cages. My boys are about 9 1/2 months old now. They have metal water dishes and cermic food holders.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

We thought that maybe initially our little one did start out with a mite infestation, but we never got a positive test on them. Its been too long ago to remember which med we used, but it was most likely baytril. Baytril at the time was the most popular antibiotic to give. Mine had a staph infection. It may be something to discuss with your vet the next time you talk. Because it certainly sounds like you are covering all your bases and not getting anywhere!


----------



## Littlehogs (May 19, 2011)

I agree. I hate to change Vet, we do not have any hedgehog vets in our area, but my vet is in touch with a specialist at the NC Zoo and she recommended this treatment. I just gave them their 2nd dose of Rev. and they are due 1 more in 2 weeks. If no improvement I wil have them do the scrapping for an infection, or I can take them to a Vet about 2 hours away who can handle hedgehogs. Not sure what to do. Will Flexseed oil on their skin interfer with Revolution?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure if it'd interfere with Revolution or not, but if you're not completely certain that it's mites, it's best not to use any flaxseed oil or other oils on their skin. If it's an infection or something, the oil can make it worse.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I have to agree. I wouldn't put anything else on his back. If this does turn out to be an infection, whether bacterial, yeast, fungal, doing so may only exacerbate the infection. I wouldn't stop with it as a dietary supplement though.


----------



## Littlehogs (May 19, 2011)

Thanks All


----------



## Littlehogs (May 19, 2011)

Update on Spike and Bandit. We are on the right path now. New Vet in Chesapeake Dr. MacQueen who is awesome with hedgehogs. Gave them some oral medication and a shot. I have to take them for another shot 1 per week over the next 3 weeks. The oral meds they get 2X per day. Bandit likes the taste, but Spike is not so excited by the meds. Quill loss has been less if any, skin is looking better, and their attitudes have adjusted to normal. Thank the Lord on that one! Thanks for all your help fellow hedgehog lovers


----------



## Littlehogs (May 19, 2011)

Update on Spike and Bandit. We are on the right path now. New Vet in Chesapeake Dr. MacQueen who is awesome with hedgehogs. Gave them some oral medication and a shot. I have to take them for another shot 1 per week over the next 3 weeks. The oral meds they get 2X per day. Bandit likes the taste, but Spike is not so excited by the meds. Quill loss has been less if any, skin is looking better, and their attitudes have adjusted to normal. Thank the Lord on that one! Thanks for all your help fellow hedgehog lovers


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The shot is Ivermectin which can have severe side effects including death. Revolution is very safe for hedgehogs and is a far better and safer choice for treating mites.


----------

